# How do you install 98 Nissan Sentra Coilovers??!



## Hands016 (Feb 17, 2003)

I am wondering if anyone here has a web page that gives directions on how to install coilovers, or has any sort of directions.
Thanks


----------



## 97PocketRocket (Jul 31, 2002)

Installing struts/shocks is pretty much exactly the same as installing coilovers, the only difference being placing the sleeves over the strut/shock for the spring perch (which is pretty self explanatory since it just....slips over the shock body) and then installing as normal. Just make sure you have a set of spring compressors handy (can rent them from an autozone or buy them yourself fairly cheap for around 40 US). What's different about yours that's giving you probs?


----------

